
Facebook Stops Allowing Ads Targeting Specific Ethnic Groups - daschaefer
http://www.wsj.com/articles/facebook-stops-allowing-ads-targeting-specific-ethnic-groups-1478889062
======
chinese_donald
This isn't really a big deal. You can get Ethnicity statistics about specific
areas of a country and just target your ads accordingly.

Other advertisers have been doing this for decades and there isn't really any
way to stop it.

People here always talk about annoying online advertisements. Is it fine now
that you will most likely get ads on Facebook for products that you will never
buy?

